# River Monsters!! (SMALLIES)



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Just got back from the Muskingum, what a few hours! Ended up w/ 10 smallies, 9 were between 16- 19 1/2"... never had a day on a river for that many bigguns! Found a creekmouth and it was ON! I love the acrobatic flips/jumps! Med. rod w/ 10#, 1/16 oz. yellow jig with a 3" white swimbait. They were absolutely slamming the bait!! Just updated my log, those put me over 450 bass for the year.... (451 to be exact) sent a few pics to friends, nothing like a little "smallie porn" Hope to get back out this next week!:B


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

The Muskingum has been good the last couple weeks!


----------



## CMH (May 28, 2011)

Way to go I WALL I; you are definitely finding the sweet spot.

Keep on rockin' and rollin' mister!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Had 9 within the 1st hour, the wind had died and they shut off. Tried a true spot on the Walhonding, saw a coupla dink eye caught, had to have that 10th, went back to 1st spot to get # 10..... great day, go BUCKS! (P.S.- all released to tear the pole from an unexpecting angler!):B


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Foxbites, you been beating them up! Upstream from your spots! water was LOW on the Walhonding and Killbuck, both clear but the leaves are biting!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reports guys!

Hopefully, we'll be coming down to our Dresden camp, ,, maybe Tuesday.
Lots of Rain in the forcast, and with all the leaves, I figured that the fishing wouldn't be too good.???
Guess I'll bring ALL MY STUFF & give it a try! 

What city are you (fishing) near?
I fish Wills, Ellis down,,, rt 16

Just saying,,, if you get close enough, stop by,,, your more than Welcome.
I'll fire up the grill & pop some corks! 
Wish we could leave today.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Just got back from the river- 1 small saugeye, 4 smallmouth, all caught on swimbaits drug around a creekmouth! Nice hour on the water before work.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

3 more in the wind today, no bigguns but solid 12-14". Bonus eye at 16", all caught on swims drug slowly. C and R!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Went out again on Veterans Day, fished for 2 hours. Got 1 nice smallie around 15", moved to a deeper hole and smacked another eye... got pumped catching the eye, a little later, BAM! big hi, good hookset pulled like crazy! I'm thinking giant smallmouth, slid down the bank getting muddy in the process, saw the fish roll on the surface, a Big Drum!! Laughed and released him, too. All caught on 3' swims moved slowly along bottom. The eye should be lighting it up soon!


----------

